# Jay Peak 11/28 - 11/29



## JPTracker (Nov 29, 2009)

Arrived up at Jay at 11:00. The snow had ended and the sun was trying to come out. There was no snow in the town of Jay but up at Jay they reported 7"- 10" at the base and 15" - 20" up top which I would say is very accurate. Started our hike from slopeside up Queens highway to Taxi and up Vermonter. The hike across Taxi was brutal with deep drifts and we were constantly falling in up to our knees even with snow shoes. The snow was wet and heavy at the base and dryed out as you approached the summit. Made it most of the way up Vermonter before calling it a day and skiing back down.. Vermonter was definitely the best run with wind blown packed powder. The water bars on Queens highway were pretty big and hard to avoid. Had to stop once just to de ice my skis.

Got back to our condo around 3:00 to find out our power was out. Didn't get it back until 11:00 PM, which is why I didn't post yesterday.

Today we skipped Queens Highway & Taxi and drove over to Stateside and went up Angles wiggle to Vermonter. Definitely a better choice. Snow was not as good as yesterday but we still had a good run.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 29, 2009)

JPTracker said:


> Today we skipped Queens Highway & Taxi and drove over to Stateside and went up Angles wiggle to Vermonter. Definitely a better choice.


That is definitely the way to do it! :grin: Nice earned turns! Is there enough base in the Stateside area that they could open more than Jet/Haynes for next weekend or are the waterbars still ridiculous? I imagine coverage on the wide open trails might be limited due to wind issues blowing the snow off to the side of the trails?


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 29, 2009)

riverc0il said:


> That is definitely the way to do it! :grin: Nice earned turns! Is there enough base in the Stateside area that they could open more than Jet/Haynes for next weekend or are the waterbars still ridiculous? I imagine coverage on the wide open trails might be limited due to wind issues blowing the snow off to the side of the trails?



There was enough coverage that we skied all the way to the parking lot with out any fear of hitting any thing. A few of the water bars are still a problem. There is one big on on Angles wiggle that has a bridge across it and you need to ski the bridge. That might be a problem for next weekend. There was also one groomer track that went up Hells crossing to Montrealer, probably for the snow makers. On many of the water bars in the open areas that the groomer passed over you could see the dirt from the high point of the water bar.   I think they could have opened the jet today without any problem. We thought about skiing it but they had started to blow snow on the upper section again. I wouldn't be surprised that when they open next weekend they have more then Jet and Haynes open.


----------



## JPTracker (Nov 29, 2009)

Here are some Photos I took:

Lower Vermonter






Random Snowboarders on Vermonter





My Daughter coming down Vermonter





Vermonter looking over at the top of the Jet





Lower Canam





Trees on 242


----------



## andyzee (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## severine (Nov 29, 2009)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## BigJay (Nov 29, 2009)

Got some sweet turns this weekend up at Jay. 3 runs on the jet. First one was amazing... almost first tracks... slashing on lips and getting face shots from the wind.

Today went out to Green Mountain Boyz and racer. This side was empty with styrofoam snow... Stateside had 50+ cars in the lot...


























Finally some good turns! Ready for more!


----------



## bigbog (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks for the terrific pics you two....


----------



## ccskier (Nov 30, 2009)

That is great.  I was up there also, didn't bring my gear.  We were in Montgomery, 9 miles away and not a drop of snow.  Went up to the mountain on Friday to get my pass picture and there was nothing around noon-time.  Will be back up for xmas week.


----------



## BigJay (Nov 30, 2009)

ccskier said:


> That is great.  I was up there also, didn't bring my gear.  We were in Montgomery, 9 miles away and not a drop of snow.  Went up to the mountain on Friday to get my pass picture and there was nothing around noon-time.  Will be back up for xmas week.



Friday evening at 8PM there wasn't anything below the "snowline" lodge... Blizzard conditions right after. We got to our house and there was 3in on the ground of very very wet stuff. Woke up to 8in... the mountain had way more!

Great unexpected turns!


----------



## powers (Nov 30, 2009)

*We were there, too!*

Myself and my friend John headed out of Concord at 5am and had breakfast at the country store by 8. There were about 5-6 other cars when we pulled in. First trip up we skinned straight to the Tram house. We skied Vermonter, very nice, and boot packed up to JFK. We skied down to the Tram house, had some lunch and started to skin back up, goal being the top of the Green Mountain Flyer. At some point things got fuzzy and I started to drop behind. By the time I got up to the Flyer elevation, I could not see John so I thought that since he was moving right along that he went back up to the tram house. So, off I went on my personal death march to the top. I got to the tram base door and it was shut from the outside, meaning John wasn't at the top. Doh. So, I chilled out, had some snacks and made some phone calls to cover my @ss just in case. I skied down the route we took up back to the State side lot and I found him hanging out with a friend. And then we drank beer. 2 1/2 laps of Jay and I'm fried. Time to hit the gym, season is here!
Over all the conditions were great. Not exactly pow but very skiable terrain, even saw a few tracks in the woods....


----------

